# Fire Pumps What Info Do You Need Training In?



## Insurance Engineer (Sep 3, 2010)

Afternoon,

I am developing a 1 hour presentation on fire pumps. My target audience will be building and fire officials. So my question is what areas would you like more information on in 1 hour? OR did you attend a fire pump presentation you though was great and you walked away with useful information. What did they cover and what was useful?

Here are some things I am considering:

1. How to review annual and acceptance fire pump dlow test data to determine if the fire pump test meets NFPA 20, 25 requirements.

2. How to review electric fire pump motor readings to determine if the fire pump meets NFPA 25 requirements.

3. What testing is required when a generator is connected to the fire pump, and how to interpret the results.

4. What to look for when inspecting a fire pump installation.

5. How to determine if the fire pump controller is in service.

6. How to conduct the weekly testing of the fire pump.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 3, 2010)

How to determine when the people running the test haven't got a clue.

How to spot doctored pump test results.

Can the jockey pump serve as the fire pump?

How to determine how long it will take to flood the parking lot during the pump test.

How to determine from the clanging how many rocks just hit the impeller.



Just kidding. 1 hour does not give you much time to get in depth...I like all of your choices!


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

I would stress the very basics, like valves being in the right position and power to the panels.  I have seen too many fire pump installations where valves were shut or a flow test meter discharge back to the suction that was left open so the system would just circulate.  check valves installed backwards and other basic piping arrangement issues that had been "inspected" many times by many different people, but would cause the system to never work if needed.  I recently looked at an installation where the owner gave his maintenance people a diagram from NFPA 20 and told them to pipe it up like it was shown.  Of course it was wrong and the system would have never worked.  It is best to leave the installation, testing and maintenance of fire pumps to the qualified sprinkler contractors.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Sep 5, 2010)

qualified sprinkler contractors= where do you find these guys??

Thanks guys for the comments, I find the same stuff too.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks to the folks who provided feedback here and via PM. Got the word today will be presenting at NFPA in Boston in 2011. Now the fun begins putting together the program! If you have photos you want to share on fire pump testing please PM me.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats on presenter acceptance for Boston.  I'll stop in to see you.


----------

